# "OG MANDOS" SON "TITO BOY" PASSED AWAY ON SATURDAY



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

LETS ALL KEEP "OG MANDO" AND HIS FAMILY IN OUR PRAYERS..HIS SON PASSED AWAY ON SATURDAT (11/17/2007)..RIDE IN PEACE :tears: :angel: 

"OG MANDOS" CUSTOM PAINT
PHX,AZ :nicoderm:


----------



## CadiKingpin (Mar 26, 2007)

Sorry for his families loss.


----------



## LilCripples (Nov 16, 2006)

My condolences to him and his family...


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

may he rest in peace :angel:


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

NOTHING BUT RESPECT FOR MY FRIEND "MANDO"

























































:angel: :angel: :tears: 
THANK YOU TO ALL THAT HELPED WITH "TITO BOY" CASKET :nicoderm: LAST NITE AT THE SHOP!! GRACIAS


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

SO FAR I KNOW THE FUNERALS AND BURIAL IS ALL GONNA TAKE PLACE ON FRIDAY!! I'LL POST MO INFO TOMARROW..


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:angel:


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

MAY HE REST IN PEACE. :angel:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

Our prayers go out to the family. We are deeply sorry for your loss. 

From the Aldama Family - Yuma, AZ


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

Rest In Peace! :angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel: REST IN PEACE BROTHER :angel:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Nov 20 2007, 07:13 PM~9269755
> *:angel: REST IN PEACE BROTHER :angel:
> *


 :angel:R.I.P. :angel: :tears:sorry for you lost.


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

R.I.P.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

R.I.P. & MAY GOD BLESS HIS SOUL :angel: :angel:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

rip


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

rip :angel:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

R.I.P SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

R.I.P :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 07-Gator (Nov 18, 2006)

RIP...


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Nov 20 2007, 06:27 PM~9269409
> *SO FAR I KNOW THE FUNERALS AND BURIAL IS ALL GONNA TAKE PLACE ON FRIDAY!! I'LL POST MO INFO TOMARROW..
> *


UNIVERSAL MEMORIAL CENTER MORTUARY
1100 E JEFFERSON ST, PHOENIX,AZ

STARTS AT 9:00AM

BURIAL: ST FRANCIS IN THE AFTERNOON!!


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Nov 20 2007, 05:49 PM~9269096
> *NOTHING BUT RESPECT FOR MY FRIEND "MANDO"
> 
> 
> ...


"OG MANDO" FINISHED HIS SONS CASKET..YESTERDAY :tears: 
















:angel:
MORE INFO:::: FRIDAY NOV 23 2007

FRIDAY NOVEMBER 23 2007
UNIVERSAL MEMORIAL CENTER
1100 EAST JEFFERSON ST
PHOENIX,AZ 85034
VIEWING STARTS AT 9:00 AM
BURIAL AT ST FRANCIS SAME AFTERNOON



:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

another rider,,,,damm....R.I.P...... :tears: :angel:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

:angel: R.I.P from all of us from ORANGE COVE


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

r.i.p. :angel:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

RIDE IN PEACE HOMIE


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

FRIDAY NOVEMBER 23 2007
UNIVERSAL MEMORIAL CENTER
1100 EAST JEFFERSON ST
PHOENIX,AZ 85034
VIEWING STARTS AT 9:00 AM
BURIAL AT ST FRANCIS SAME AFTERNOON


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ride in peace young homie from all of us in LOW4LIFE


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

my condolences go out to his family and friends.R.I.P homie


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Nov 21 2007, 12:41 PM~9274027
> *"OG MANDO" FINISHED HIS SONS CASKET..YESTERDAY :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


GANGSTA SHIT RIGHT THERE

RIP HOMIE


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

From our Family to yours .. Sorry for the Loss..


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

:angel: RIP Tito Boy :angel:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

MAY HE R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 21 2007, 02:55 PM~9276330
> *MAY HE R.I.P. :angel:
> *



X2


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 21 2007, 02:40 PM~9275785
> *GANGSTA SHIT RIGHT THERE
> 
> RIP HOMIE
> *











THIS IS HIS CAR :angel: :tears:


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

sorry for your loss may he r.i.p. :angel: from the majestics family


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

RIP :angel: Wow.... that must've been real difficult to work on his own son's casket :tears:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

May he rest in peace


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Nov 21 2007, 06:57 PM~9277530
> *RIP :angel: Wow.... that must've been real difficult to work on his own son's casket :tears:
> *


 I was thinking the same thing. Damn, I couldn't even imagine it. Condolences from Goodtimes-Milwaukee.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Our condolences go out to his family and friends from ROLLERZONLY SoCo. :angel: :tears:


----------



## GOLD COAST RYDER (Feb 17, 2007)

RIDE IN PEACE :angel: TITO BOY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)

RIP


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

May he rest in peace. 

Sincerely,

PHOENIX RIDERZ C.C.


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

que dios lo bendiga RIP tito


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

Our prayer's go out to OG Mando y la familia, may god be with yall....


:angel: Sincerely :angel: 
LoneStar Ridaz


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

My heart goes out to them


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

MAY HE REST IN PEACE. :angel:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

just remember my aztec brother GOD only takes the best


----------



## BIGMAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

R.I.P (RIDE IN PEACE) FROM THE M CASA GRANDE


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

RIP TO THE HOMIE


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Nov 21 2007, 07:14 PM~9277673
> *I was thinking the same thing. Damn, I couldn't even imagine it.
> *




x3.......may the good lord keep him & his familia strong!
:angel: R.I.P.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

RIP.


----------



## FIREMAN63 (Sep 14, 2005)

SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR LOSS HOPE THE FAMILY IS OK 
:angel: RIP

LIFESTYLE CC


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

RIP, OG MANDO AND FAM YOUR IN MY PRAYERS!


----------



## El raton (Oct 8, 2003)

R I P :angel: :angel:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

rip


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

QUE DESCANSE EN PAZ. SIENTO MUCHO SU PERDIDA


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

"OG MANDO" FINISHED HIS SONS CASKET..YESTERDAY :tears: 


















Wish i could go out like that. That's an honor. My condolences.
:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Do they want us to bring our rides out for the procession?


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Nov 23 2007, 01:59 AM~9286416
> *Do they want us to bring our rides out for the procession?
> *


you can homie..we are!!

UNIVERSAL MEMORIAL CENTER MORTUARY
1100 E JEFFERSON ST, PHOENIX,AZ

STARTS AT 9:00AM

BURIAL: ST FRANCIS later on today :angel: :angel:


----------



## LifeAfterDeath 2 (Aug 28, 2007)

R I P LITTLE HOMIE


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

:angel: RIP :angel:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

RIP :angel:


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

thank you for all the support..and all the people who showed up to support "og Mando" and his Family!!!

"God Bless"


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

R.I.P. now and forever! :angel:


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

Do not stand at my grave and weep
I am not there I do not sleep
Iam a thousand winds that blow.
Iam the diamond glints on snow.
Iam the sun on ripening grain.
Iam the gentle autumn rain.
When you awaken in the morning's 
hushed light,
Iam the up-fling of birds in flight.
Iam the soft star that shines at night.
Do not stand at my grave and cry 
Iam not there.
I did not die. 

rip 
"Tito Boy"
:angel:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

R.I.P.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*Sorry for thier loss god bless...*


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Nov 24 2007, 06:12 PM~9296499
> *Do not stand at my grave and weep
> I am not there I do not sleep
> Iam a thousand winds that blow.
> ...


R.I.P. HOMIE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

REST IN PEACE!!!!!!!
WITH LOVE & RESPECT
GOOD TIMES CC 
818 RIDERS


----------



## v_valles66 (Mar 13, 2007)

<span style=\'color:green\'>This Picture was taken on Mexican Independance day in Downtown Phoenix.


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

R.I.P from Affiliated C.C


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Nov 24 2007, 07:12 PM~9296499
> *Do not stand at my grave and weep
> I am not there I do not sleep
> Iam a thousand winds that blow.
> ...


----------



## REGULATOR (Jan 10, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

r.i.p :angel:


----------

